# Samuel gawith fvf bulk or tin?



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

As I wait for this to be available, I wonder So is the difference with buying the tins vs bulk. I see bulk is much cheaper.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Mitch said:


> As I wait for this to be available, I wonder So is the difference with buying the tins vs bulk. I see bulk is much cheaper.


The cut of the flakes is different.
The only *real *difference is as you say,
bulk is *much *cheaper.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Also, another big difference is that the bulk is much cheaper.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

The bulk is cheaper, but the tins come in tins.

The bulk will be more consistent, large flake shape that you can cut up as you please, because the blind oaf who cuts flakes up for tinning at SG hasn't touched them.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I prefer tins, but that's just a matter of preference. :hmm:

Not to sound like a broken record, but bulk is a lot cheaper & the flakes are huge. Still, the jarring process keeps me buying tins most of the time. Compared to other brands, SG tins are quite reasonable.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

I bet you won't have to wrangle with the choice once the next supply hits the e-tailers. Given the shortage, I bet the only size available will be the 50g tin.

FWIW, I found the bulk form was on the young side and needed some resting time in the jar. But that may well be true of all forms now that supply can't keep up with demand.



Mitch said:


> As I wait for this to be available, I wonder So is the difference with buying the tins vs bulk. I see bulk is much cheaper.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Had an enlightening conversation with a purchaser at one of the big online tobacco retailers today. Expect the incoming shipment of SG to only be available in bulk (no tins).


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

I hope you are right. I'd love to be wrong on this one. FVF in bulk...Mmmmm


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'd much rather have tins, but at this point I wouldn't bat an eye at ordering in bulk.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

CaptainEnormous said:


> Had an enlightening conversation with a purchaser at one of the big online tobacco retailers today. Expect the incoming shipment of SG to only be available in bulk (no tins).


I would prefer the bulk really so good news here  PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let me get a lb of 1792... I will be good the WHOLE REST OF THE YEAR.. Please please please....


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

I would do the tins, that way save one for three or four months from now and make a killing on Fleabay with it


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

I understand the Fleabay temptation. But there's just too little SG going around, and too many people who deserve to try it. Hopefully not too many of us try and stockpile to turn a profit.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

To chime in on the bulk vs. tins thing, I have not only heard that it won't be in tins, but that it will be two pound bags. So, it might not be bulk, it might be _*BULK*_.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

CaptainEnormous said:


> I understand the Fleabay temptation. But there's just too little SG going around, and too many people who deserve to try it. Hopefully not too many of us try and stockpile to turn a profit.


 That's exactly why when I recently found several SG tins at a B&M, I bought every single one, and sold them to the folks here at puff for what I paid for them, and not a penny more.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Just scored two pounds (the limit). :chk


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Just ordered a pound! :bounce: I've never even tried it, but with all the reviews and how much I'm loving VAs I don't see how I can go wrong!

Damn TAD


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

phager said:


> Just ordered a pound! :bounce: I've never even tried it, but with all the reviews and how much I'm loving VAs I don't see how I can go wrong!
> 
> Damn TAD


Anything else, that might be risky.
On the off chance you don't like it, you
would have no trouble selling or trading it.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

I have some that I received in the Noobie Sampler Trade, but I haven't sparked it up yet since I didn't know when or if it'd be available. Now that it is, I think I may have to step out side and give it a whirl


----------



## vasypher (Sep 30, 2010)

May I ask where you purchased it? I'm trying to get my grubby little hands on some myself....



phager said:


> Just ordered a pound! :bounce: I've never even tried it, but with all the reviews and how much I'm loving VAs I don't see how I can go wrong!
> 
> Damn TAD


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

OK Just returned from smoking a small bowl, Definitely not regretting the purchase. Smooth and creamy with a touch of sweetness to it. Yum!

Oh, and I ordered it from Mars Cigars, Alex.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Delighted to have been wrong on this! Bulk SG at a very nice price. :whoo: I was hoping to snag some Bracken Flake but they were either out or didn't get any of that blend in this shipment. Oh well, I'll just have to suffer with FVF and 1792.arty:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks guys; 2 boxes on the way!


----------



## vasypher (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks so much sir. Just ordered WAAAAAAY too much. I'm so excited...

Best

- Alex



phager said:


> OK Just returned from smoking a small bowl, Definitely not regretting the purchase. Smooth and creamy with a touch of sweetness to it. Yum!
> 
> Oh, and I ordered it from Mars Cigars, Alex.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

phager said:


> OK Just returned from smoking a small bowl, Definitely not regretting the purchase. Smooth and creamy with a touch of sweetness to it. Yum!
> 
> Oh, and I ordered it from Mars Cigars, Alex.


This will sound like an impossibly task, but try and store 90% of what you just bought in small mason jars. FVF is a good, solid smoke now. 3 months in a sealed environment and it'll be better. In 6 it'll be much better. In 1 year it'll be your go-to VA.

And, from everything I've read, if you can let some sit for 5, 10, 20 years. . .it only gets better and better.

At the inexpensive bulk rates (>$3/oz), this is *the* tobacco I'm going to work on aging.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

CaptainEnormous said:


> This will sound like an impossibly task, but try and store 90% of what you just bought in small mason jars. FVF is a good, solid smoke now. 3 months in a sealed environment and it'll be better. In 6 it'll be much better. In 1 year it'll be your go-to VA.
> 
> And, from everything I've read, if you can let some sit for 5, 10, 20 years. . .it only gets better and better.


No worries there, I just picked up another 12 pack of mason jars! I must have had a premonition that it's be available (Well that and I knew I had some other tobacco coming in that I'd need to jar up)! I'll probably hide a couple of jars out of sight so I forget about it for a few years!


----------



## agony (Sep 27, 2007)

Just ordered a couple pounds too, thanks for the heads up!
Looks like it's all sold out though.


----------



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

CaptainEnormous said:


> Had an enlightening conversation with a purchaser at one of the big online tobacco retailers today. Expect the incoming shipment of SG to only be available in bulk (no tins).


I had heard from a guy who runs a local B&M months ago that at least part of the (lack of) SG availability was something to do with a problem in the manufacturing of their tins... and now we've seen at least 1 e-tailer gain (and quickly burn through) a stock of SG bulk blends. I'd love some tins, but even just a fairly reliable stock of bulk who do wonders!


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

Well Guys! All I can say is that you are some lucky dogs to get your hands on SG FVF; unfortunately I missed out on this one.:violin: Hopefully I can make a connection in the near future.:juggle:


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Missed out on the FVF so far too (I do have one tin aging though still and I haven't tried it so I can't be TO sad) 

I was lucky enough to get some 1792 that I have been jonesing for though and some Squadron Leader that I am looking forward to trying so it wasn't all bad  

Congrats to everyone who did score some  
Mike


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

mbearer said:


> Missed out on the FVF so far too (I do have one tin aging though still and I haven't tried it so I can't be TO sad)
> 
> I was lucky enough to get some 1792 that I have been jonesing for though and some Squadron Leader that I am looking forward to trying so it wasn't all bad
> 
> ...


Same here. Got a lb of 1792, a lb of Kendal Plug, but no FVF. :violin:


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

For the people who missed the Mars shipment. . .pipesandcigars.com just put their SG supply up online. Go get some!


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Dangit! I wish I had the cash. I doubt there will be any left in a day or 2 when I can afford it!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Jessefive said:


> Dangit! I wish I had the cash. I doubt there will be any left in a day or 2 when I can afford it!


No kidding, I bet most of it will be gone by days end!


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

CaptainEnormous said:


> For the people who missed the Mars shipment. . .pipesandcigars.com just put their SG supply up online. Go get some!


Captain Enormous! You have made my day! I was able to order 2oz each of SG Squardon Leader and SG 1792 (this will be my first sample of these) and a pound each of SG Navy Flake and SG FVF (I love these two tobaccos).:chk

I had a bunch of things to do this morning, but I decided to take a peep at Puff to see what was going on and I see your post. Again! Thanks for the "heads up" on these great tobaccos.:wave:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

1lb of FVF and 8oz. of 1792 just to top things off.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Picked up another two and a 
half pounds of Full Virginia Flake.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, CaptainEnormous! I got some FVF from Mars, so tempting as it is to grab more, I'll leave this batch of FVF for those that missed out on that one. I did grab some Skiff Mixture though.:thumb:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Jessefive said:


> Dangit! I wish I had the cash. I doubt there will be any left in a day or 2 when I can afford it!


Just keep watching; that's probably when smokingpipes.com will put there's up! b


----------



## tonkingulf (Jul 10, 2010)

I can't believe that I keep missing this.


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

I placed an order, via telephone, this morning at cup-o-joes. Got a pound of FVF and a pound of Saint James. They were still checking in their shipment. Good luck everyone.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

You know, I was just thinking, if I could go back in time and tell myself at age 20 that, years from now, you'll be able to buy half a kilo of prime smoke through the mail for around $50, I would have really gotten the wrong idea...


----------

